# Need help with apache and roundcubemail FreeBSD 11



## Aleksey Zdorovenko (May 9, 2017)

Need help!!!

1.       Update my server from FreeBSD 9.0  to 11.0

2.       Install mysql 5.5.55 from ports

3.       Install Dovecot 2.2.29 from ports

4.       Install apache 2.4.25 
`./configure --prefix=/usr/local/ap24 --enable-so --with-mpm=prefork --enable-rewrite --enable-ssl`

5.       Install php 7.1.4
`./configure --with-apxs2=/usr/local/ap24/bin/apxs --with-mysqli --with-pdo-mysql --with-zlib-dir=/usr/local --with-gd --with-jpeg-dir=/usr/local --enable-exif --enable-mbstring --with-openssl --with-curl --with-freetype-dir=/usr/local --disable-ipv6`

6.       Sites on the base of joomla working very well

7.       Try to install  roundcubemail. Get stop installation on the Check databases.
 In error_log  apache:

```
7 2017] [core:notice] [pid 2683] AH00052: child pid 2690 exit signal Bus error (10)
29 2017] [core:notice] [pid 2683] AH00052: child pid 2689 exit signal Bus error (10)
```

8.       Install instead MySQL  PostgreSQL – Result the same.

9.       Install other mail web client – “Rainloop” result the same (Can not get list of mailfolders)
In apache error_log  - exit signal Bus error (10)


10.   Do not use any caches like apc, opcache, x-cache and other.

11.   Do you have any idea?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2017)

Why are you installing Apache and PHP from source and not from ports? Use the ports, there's really no reason to compile something by yourself.


----------



## Aleksey Zdorovenko (May 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Why are you installing Apache and PHP from source and not from ports? Use the ports, there's really no reason to compile something by yourself.


Now working at this


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2017)

Wipe the system beforehand and start over. There's no telling what's left behind and this could cause problems (maybe something got overwritten; conflicting libraries and whatnot). Ports/packages have strict package lists so the system can keep track of what's installed where. It will also prevent one port/package from overwriting anything from other ports/packages.


----------



## Aleksey Zdorovenko (May 9, 2017)

Thanks. After build apache and php from ports all problem solved. System seems stable.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2017)

In your case I also recommend setting this in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=5.5 apache=2.4 php=7.1
```
This will make sure all ports you build depend on MySQL 5.5 (instead of 5.6) and PHP 7.1 (the default is 5.6). See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk for more.


----------

